# Help 20 gl planted tank



## Jdavid (Jun 23, 2015)

My 20 gl planted tank has guppies lots of plant root tab I do put fertilizer has co2 but my plants are gieng and also leafs has holes on them. What temp should the water be at mine is at 30 digris c. Pls help me thanks.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

What kind of light do you have, and what kind of plants?

Also, 30C is really high for guppies...


----------

